# Breeders food is finished it is a big desicion.



## HappyBella (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi again,
I have a maltese name Happy she is 3 month soon and now it comes the moment when our food from the breeder is finished.
She uses "Royal Canine Mini Puppy" food and "Bozita ROBUR breeder". I live in sweden and we dont have a lot to chose from in my city.
We have "Royal Canine", "Eukanuba", also a new brand premium food "Arion" and other siple dog food which I dont believe I wanna try.
Im not doing very well at new dog food research for my little baby. 
So please help me a little, I know members here know a lot of good quality food and I will try to find any of them here in sweden.
Give me a few examples what you have there in usa or other countries which is worth to try or maybe I should stick with Royal Canine?
Anyway....thanks guys for your help you are the best! :grouphug: 

Kiss from Happy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

HI & :welcometosm: 

A few ideas 1) At the top of this section is pinned a post "foods we recommend"--tons of good info there. Also, up in the top right is a search feature you can type in puppy food and get more info. 2) Call the breeder and ask where she gets the puppy food--that might save you a lot of time and effort. As you probably know each puppy is very individualized and it may take some trial and error--my only other suggestion is not to wait until your current food is totally run out because you should switch their food over gradually--especially with a puppy. And not to switch around often. Good luck!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Personally, I'm not a fan or Royal Canine because they've had several recalls.

http://www.aplus-flint-river-ranch.com/def...anin-recall.php


My personal favorites dog food brands are

Canidae
Wellness
Merrick

I dont believe any of these have ever had a recall. Which says a lot, IMHO.


----------



## HappyBella (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks like I said you are the best.
I will try to find something better than that.
kiss Happy


----------



## HappyBella (Dec 20, 2007)

None of there brands are here, but on the site http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ I found that Orijen is 6 stars rated dog food and we have it in sweden. 
I dont know what to do, can anyone give an advice?




> Personally, I'm not a fan or Royal Canine because they've had several recalls.
> 
> http://www.aplus-flint-river-ranch.com/def...anin-recall.php
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> None of there brands are here, but on the site http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ I found that Orijen is 6 stars rated dog food and we have it in sweden.
> I dont know what to do, can anyone give an advice?
> 
> 
> ...


It looks to be a bit high in protein, IMO....42%...even the adult formula is at 42%. The ingredients look good tho.


----------

